# 76ers make trade in pursuit of smith or brand



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

rodney carney, calvin booth and 1st round pick next year for 2.8 mil
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...slug=aw-phillytrade070608&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This is gonna look mighty stupid when they can't land either Josh Smith or Elton Brand.

I mean it's one thing to trade Rodney Carney and Booth for cap space, but to throw the first rounder in as well? Now if they don't land Smith or Brand (which I hope they don't because they'd be overpaying) that Korver trade is officially a bust.

Bad move Stefanski.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Damn!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Interesting.

Lets say the DID land Smith and Brand... then what would their roster look like? I'm not too familiar with the sixers...

Miller (Is he still their PG?)
Iguodala (Maybe?)
Smith (Maybe?)
Brand (Maybe?)
Dalembert (Maybe?)

or...

Miller
Iguodala
Young
Smith
Brand

? Either way, that would be a fun *** team to watch.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's Smith or Brand. $14 m isn't enough to land both.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, if you get neither, I can't wait to read the papers. 

Good luck this year


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> It's Smith or Brand. $14 m isn't enough to land both.


you are right. I was reading an article recently about Philly gettin' both of them (which i suppose isn't possible?) and it got in my head for some reason. 

Which one do you guys prefer? I'd definitely want Elton Brand if i were you guys.

Anyway, what would the line-up look like with lets say, Elton Brand?

Miller
Iguodala
Young
Brand
Dalembert

somethin like that?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> This is gonna look mighty stupid when they can't land either Josh Smith or Elton Brand.
> 
> I mean it's one thing to trade Rodney Carney and Booth for cap space, but to throw the first rounder in as well? Now if they don't land Smith or Brand (which I hope they don't because they'd be overpaying) that Korver trade is officially a bust.
> 
> Bad move Stefanski.


Second that. If they can't figure out a way to actually land either two. They are just give away free talents.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Well I'm going to look dumb because it says that Brand is really considering the jump to Philly. So if that happens I guess it's a good move. Reportedly 5 years $80 million.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Well I'm going to look dumb because it says that Brand is really considering the jump to Philly. So if that happens I guess it's a good move. Reportedly 5 years $80 million.


LATimes says Brand has agreed with the Sixers

Wow...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Eddie S. Baby had a goal and got it done. Can't hate on that.

Brand was obviously peeved at the Clippers hard line stance. This isn't a deal without question marks though because it's hard to say whether or not he can play a full 82 games at his old level of effectiveness.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow... i guess congrats to the Sixers. Sucks *** for the Clippers thouhg. Dang, that franchise always somehow gets screwed... man...

Good for my Blazers though i suppose. It takes Golden State and the LA Clippers out of the way for the playoffs. Now we should be fighting with the Nuggets for that final spot.

Good luck next year. This would be HUGE for the sixers if it happened.


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

oh man sixers just hit the jackpot


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn, congrats 76ers, came outta nowhere and got it done.. :worthy:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks real good for Philly.

Brand, at the top of his game, was an absolute beast- one of the best big men in the league. He was an unstoppable scorer, averaging 25 ppg on 53% shooting, plus good percentages at the line. He rebounded at an elite level, especially offensively. He got a ton of blocks, and he passed well for his position. Basically, you got one of the best big men in the game, and a rare inside threat. This team should be very good.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Sixers clearly need to add a couple shooters around the cast they currently have. They've still got the MLE to burn, so howabout splitting it between a couple players?

Bostjan Nachbar and Salim Stoudamire are a couple guys who come to mind.

PG: Andre Miller...Louis Williams
SG: Andre Iguodala...Willie Green...Salim Stoudamire
SF: Thaddeus Young...Bostjan Nachbar
PF: Elton Brand...Reggie Evans...Marreese Speights
C: Samuel Dalembert...Jason Smith


----------



## holt_81 (Jul 7, 2008)

Any reasoning on why they dealt Carney instead of someone else?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

holt_81 said:


> Any reasoning on why they dealt Carney instead of someone else?


probably because the Wolves wanted Carney instead of others?

The Wolves probably did not want to add the long-term salary baggage that would have come with Green or Evans.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The Sixers clearly need to add a couple shooters around the cast they currently have. They've still got the MLE to burn, so howabout splitting it between a couple players?
> 
> Bostjan Nachbar and Salim Stoudamire are a couple guys who come to mind.
> 
> ...


Sixers don't have the MLE because they were under the cap.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The Sixers clearly need to add a couple shooters around the cast they currently have. They've still got the MLE to burn, so howabout splitting it between a couple players?
> 
> Bostjan Nachbar and Salim Stoudamire are a couple guys who come to mind.
> 
> ...


Wanna shooter, we got one available.

I would be willing to give Head for anything(no ****), even Shavlik Randolph.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="390" height="320" id="Redlasso"><param name="movie" value="http://media.redlasso.com/xdrive/WEB/vidplayer_1b/redlasso_player_b1b_deploy.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="embedId=81215128-b0ad-419c-9fe9-904b20936704" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><embed src="http://media.redlasso.com/xdrive/WEB/vidplayer_1b/redlasso_player_b1b_deploy.swf" flashvars="embedId=81215128-b0ad-419c-9fe9-904b20936704" width="390" height="320" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="Redlasso"></embed></object>


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Am I only one who doesn't see anything ?


----------

